# Misogyny in the trans community



## JambledUpWords (Aug 23, 2019)

This is supposed to be separate from the (many) trans threads there are on here. I want to talk about this because people that call themselves trans women usually have a very narrow view of what being a woman actually means. You’ll usually see that some trans women assume that women casually discuss their breasts or vaginas with their lady friends in their free time. Another thing that happens is they’ll claim to have periods and be extra emotional a certain time of the month because of the hormones. On top of this, if actual women say no to not wanting trans women in their spaces, such as restrooms, they’ll throw fits and call those women bigots for wanting privacy. This issue has been bugging me lately and I wonder if anyone else feels this frustration.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 23, 2019)

They are mentally ill perverts who want to force themselves on women with no repercussions. 
It bothers literally everyone.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 23, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> They are mentally ill perverts who want to force themselves on women with no repercussions.
> It bothers literally everyone.


Sir, expect an absolute drubbing in my next fruitless tranny twitter e-begging circlejerk


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 23, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> They are mentally ill perverts who want to force themselves on women with no repercussions.
> It bothers literally everyone.


Speak for yourself buddy, I'm Pro-rape.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 23, 2019)

Was actually mentioning this in chat yesterday how troons must be extra frustrating for women. You finally get all your rights then here comes a bunch of men trying to fuck with you and invade all your spaces, all in the name of the same movements that gave your rights to you. Must be a bitch, huh?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 23, 2019)

I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are.  The liberal ones trip over their own feet trying on the latest PC gender-speak whenever they get the chance; it is a top drawer virtue signal.

The battles women fought in the 1960's and 1970's for equal opportunities, women's spaces, equal education, equal pay, public awareness of women's issues, and scholastic sports programs for women were hard fought.  

Now, some troon who smells of ass and has five o'clock shadow can just prance right into women's restrooms and private spaces as if it was his birthright.  Althletic troons can muscle in on women's sports and set new world records.  So far, troons seldom compete with women for jobs, since so few troons actually work.  But the encroachment of men into women's worlds ought to give women some serious pause and enrage OG feminists.  Is this where the equal rights movement has really led us?  Men entering women's sports or fouling up their restrooms?

When will the sisters say, "Enough!  Stop the madness!  You fat fucks are MEN and always will be!"  But few dare speak...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are.


Some women crave male attention and approval, even if the guy is wearing a dress.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 23, 2019)

"some trans women assume that women casually discuss their breasts or vaginas with their lady friends in their free time."

We do, but it's the sort of thing that gets mentioned in passing and it's usually in the context of menstruation. The key is that nobody gets off on it.



Dutch Courage said:


> I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are.



Because being a marginalized "activist" means that your own kind will turn on you if you don't support other marginalized groups- even if they aren't related to you.


----------



## Clop (Aug 23, 2019)

> You’ll usually see that some trans women assume that women casually discuss their breasts or vaginas with their lady friends in their free time. Another thing that happens is they’ll claim to have periods and be extra emotional a certain time of the month because of the hormones.


Well women _do_ talk about tits and vagoos on their spare time and even on the job, and their different hormones sometimes make them annoying to someone that doesn't think like them, i.e. a man, this isn't up for debate. Unsurprisingly, lesbians have been a lot more fun to work with. Troons are even worse since their brains are being forced to accept a bullshit image, but let's not turn this into yet another off-the-hook for m'ladies.



Dutch Courage said:


> I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are.  The liberal ones trip over their own feet trying on the latest PC gender-speak whenever they get the chance; it is a top drawer virtue signal.
> 
> The battles women fought in the 1960's and 1970's for equal opportunities, women's spaces, equal education, equal pay, public awareness of women's issues, and scholastic sports programs for women were hard fought.
> 
> ...


Because women by nature are sympathetic, feeling creatures. If someone "feels like a woman" then women are more likely to empathize. A man is more likely to say "but biology, medical science" until they're cut off by a bunch of women extremely angry that a shitlord dares oppose someone's FEELINGS with something that's harder for most women to understand. It's okay to be good at social skills, but social skills aren't the ones used to cut someone's dick off.

That, and most women don't actually have to deal with trannies. How many did you see today? Likely none. If you're already wired to think they're super nice people just trying to live their lives and any claim of mental illness is just propaganda, then you're never going to see the madness.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Some women crave male attention and approval, even if the guy is wearing a dress.


There's this anecdote from Paul Elam about trying to help a group of men stop breaking out into fights, and in his own words a lot of the stress and hostility in the workplace was because once in a while some tart would waltz around to get attention from them. When he instructed the men to just ignore them (without being rude, of course) and keep to each other like bros, the female supervisors started to complain that the men were "acting misogynistic and making women feel terrible." The attention whoring kept going but the men no longer dropped every conversation they were having with their male coworkers, and this made da waman MAD. OPPRESHUN! Incidentally in 2018 Elam's business 'A Voice for Men' was classified by the SPLC as "a male supremacist hate group." Go figure.

Of course anecdotes are to be taken with salt and such, and MRAs are dime a dozen, so here's my own anecdote on when I finally realized that some bitches be fucking crazy; A female acquaintance that I was fond of but who rebuffed my advances was one day changing her clothes (she was spending a few days at my place for a trip she had) and when I turned my head out of just plain respect, she started visibly crying. I asked what's wrong and she said, and I fucking quote: "Am I so ugly that you won't even look at me naked?"

You can imagine the amount of "not all women" that I get, while they're off pissed about some dickwaffles going "not all men" without a shred of self-awareness.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 23, 2019)

Clop said:


> so here's my own anecdote on when I finally realized that some bitches be fucking crazy; A female acquaintance that I was fond of but who rebuffed my advances was one day changing her clothes (she was spending a few days at my place for a trip she had) and when I turned my head out of just plain respect, she started visibly crying. I asked what's wrong and she said, and I fucking quote: "Am I so ugly that you won't even look at me naked?"



What happened next? Because I would have said "well hey baby, if you want me to look, I'll look!"

I mean if a woman just suddenly started undressing in front of me without asking me to leave first I probably wouldn't turn around, I mean it's a little weird not to mention it first if you don't want someone to look, right?


----------



## Clop (Aug 23, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> What happened next? Because I would have said "well hey baby, if you want me to look, I'll look!"
> 
> I mean if a woman just suddenly started undressing in front of me without asking me to leave first I probably wouldn't turn around, I mean it's a little weird not to mention it first if you don't want someone to look, right?


I wasn't in the mood of getting blue balls so I just shut up. I was too dumb-founded by the whole scenario, and being called the asshole for following the feminist and gentleman's propaganda mantra that I genuinely believed in at the time.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 23, 2019)

I remember when reading _The Handmaids Tale_ that Woman's greatest enemy is other women.

Troons have proven to us that men are better at being women than they are so it only makes sense.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are.  The liberal ones trip over their own feet trying on the latest PC gender-speak whenever they get the chance; it is a top drawer virtue signal.
> 
> When will the sisters say, "Enough!  Stop the madness!  You fat fucks are MEN and always will be!"  But few dare speak...


They don't because the same standard would have to be applied to FtMs as well and nothing negative is allowed to be said of women even ones that LARP as men.
Also most people still think this is a legit thing or that an actual serious mental illness is involved. Not a lot of people follow the online drama to know it's just autogynephilia, and a claim to some oppression points.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 23, 2019)

I think it's because troon think that woman socialise and behave like in a fairytails. They've never been in a real women company and will never be. Because, even if girls are very sympathetic, but they won't allow freaks to be a part of private girl talks. As i said in assigned male thread, women don't want to talk about periods with someone who has lady dick.
They think that women wear cute clothes, makeup, are very bubbly and 'UwU im so cute and qurky'. Even troons who are middle-aged wear teens outfits. They have a dream of being cute, naive and innocent young women from girls movies. 
And, they are more oppressed then usual women, according to current politics. They will get away from harassing a women as well as women get away from accusing men in rape. Some say that the arrow of opression doesn't switch, so men can't be harassed by women, but looks like hormonal therapy makes wonders.


----------



## EvaBraunsGhost (Aug 23, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:
			
		

> I want to talk about this because people that call themselves trans women usually have a very narrow view of what being a woman actually means. You’ll usually see that some trans women assume that women casually discuss their breasts or vaginas with their lady friends in their free time. Another thing that happens is they’ll claim to have periods and be extra emotional a certain time of the month because of the hormones


I honestly think this obsession stems from the fact they either don't have their own, or if they do it's a constant daily job to keep what is in reality *not* a vagina but an open wound, from closing up on them...us women can more or less forget ours for years (beyond washing obviously ) and it will still be there and ready to do the same job!
Can say honestly, I can count on one hand how many of my teen or adult-years conversations have even mentioned that... ime it's just not something we do talk about outside of a doctor's room? If I can manage to squeak out 'erm women's problems' I'm doing well and there's _far_ more interesting things to talk about beyond something I was born with and will die with?


			
				Dutch Courage said:
			
		

> > When will the sisters say, "Enough! Stop the madness! You fat fucks are MEN and always will be!" But few dare speak...





			
				Clop said:
			
		

> Because women by nature are sympathetic, feeling creatures. If someone "feels like a woman" then women are more likely to empathize. A man is more likely to say "but biology, medical science" until they're cut off by a bunch of women extremely angry that a shitlord dares oppose someone's FEELINGS with something that's harder for most women to understand.





Dutch Courage said:


> have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are. The liberal ones trip over their own feet trying on the latest PC gender-speak whenever they get the chance; it is a top drawer virtue signal.


Many of us aren't as quietly brainwashed on this as you'd think...a lot of us even speak up, with the result 9/10 times we are slapped down with the catch-all 'bigot' - I know I'm not the only one who was so scared of being labelled that - resulting in a lot of waffle about 'tolerance' but not actually being able to back why we should be. It was eye-opening for me at least to see that the most hateful bigoted attitudes actually came *from* the PC liberal brigade - oh you're fine and dandy if you agree with all their nonsense, if you don't you're a plain Nazi who needs beheading!
Idgaf anymore, sick and tired of a world where fee-fees are seen as more important than facts


Clop said:


> That, and most women don't actually have to deal with trannies. How many did you see today? Likely none. If you're already wired to think they're super nice people just trying to live their lives and any claim of mental illness is just propaganda, then you're never going to see the madness.


I'd agree with that up to a point...PL, I know 3 mtf - one I've known all my life, and they are a perfectly nice person (in fact, a lot more bearable since transition), I call them by their now name but one thing I won't do is call them a woman, because they aren't - never have been never will be and all the dresses, wigs and oestregen in the world won't change that fact
Not one of them could honestly be mistaken for a woman - for all the talk of 'passing' to me it seems more like 'I look a bit less like a man in a dress than your average'

One thing that really bugs me is the 'but I've always felt like a woman' - really???
What does it even *mean* to feel like a woman? You could ask a hundred different women and get almost as many differing responses, idk what it means and I sure don't know what 'feeling like a man' means either
It's very telling to me that you just don't see mtf's wearing ambiguous clothing - it's always ultra girlie or ultra-slutty, a woman doesn't suddenly think 'oh maybe I'm a guy' because that day she decides to wear jeans plaid shirt and workbooks ffs

End of the day, wear dresses and make-up, even cut your dick off, I'll treat you with respect as a human but don't be deluded into thinking that makes you a woman. You are not.
Same goes for ftm - take T, grow a beard and have a pump-up dick if you please...you still ain't a man...just someone who has butchered their body when really it was the mind needed fixing, instead

I usually shy from anything with 'misogyny' in the title as feminist I'm not, but good post!


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 23, 2019)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> It's very telling to me that you just don't see mtf's wearing ambiguous clothing - it's always ultra girlie or ultra-slutty, a woman doesn't suddenly think 'oh maybe I'm a guy' because that day she decides to wear jeans plaid shirt and workbooks ffs




See, that always got me too. It's like they pick an archetype of a woman rather than having their own style and personality. Geek girl, valley girl etc. And more often than not, they come across like they're playing a role instead of being themselves no matter how well they pass.




Clop said:


> That, and most women don't actually have to deal with trannies.




I disagree. It can probably depend where you live and where you are online though. I personally have dealt with a lot of trannies on and offline. I used to be really accepting of them. It was how my mom raised me. She had tranny friends and while I thought they were a bit strange, I accepted them without question. Same with ones I met online. Until only a few years ago when I started thinking about the whole thing more critically along with things getting out of hand with the SJW crap. My mom's friends that I was once fine with started to seem more and more off to me. The ones online started making me really uncomfortable with constant whining about cis women that eventually turned violent. Along with the fact that most trans women just feel so compelled to make awkward sexual comments constantly.

There was one that I was room mates with for a little while. It was a real experience but she wasn't much different from many others I'd interacted with. She was in her late 30's, had been out and on hormones for about 20 years, passed really well. She went for the "blonde bimbo slut" stereotype. Again with the constant sexual shit. Always making comments about "her pussy" (she was pre-op, mind you, and she'd even do this in public). But then also talking about how big her dick was. Loved going into graphic stories about her sexual encounters. She'd frequently come up behind me and press her giant fake tits into my back and make creepy comments. If you were dating anyone, you wanted to keep them away from her. Because she'd definitely start hitting on them. She, like many other trans women I'd been around, had no qualms with seeking out and fucking married/involved men. I suppose it's a validation thing. All that and she was really, really bitchy toward natural women. Always slinging insults. This is all just a small taste of what she was like. Bitch was fucking insane.

That coupled with the increasing hostility and sensitivity from other trannies was the last straw for me. I had a friend bitch me out and label me as a transphobe because I said the word tranny in reference to an MtF that worked for tips in drag shows (it's really common for MtFs to do drag shows). I didn't mean it any kind of way and it was what I'd seen others call themselves and even heard my mom use it affectionately. I didn't even know at the time it was derogatory at all. It didn't matter how supportive I'd been, how much I'd listened to them whine about how unfair it was not having periods, helping them practice their voice, comforting them when potential dates shot them down, dealing with bitching about how awful cis people were and being expected to not have any issues with that, none of it. I used a no no word and was now an evil transphobic piece of shit.

After that I stepped back and realized it was all horseshit and I was sick of walking on eggshells around these people while they felt comfortable being shitty to real women. It's all gotten so out of hand. Guys with a 5 o clock shadow can slap on a dress and go in women's bathrooms and locker rooms as long as they say they're a woman. They can join women's sports teams and ruin it for everyone else. And you better not have anything to say about it. They can say any shitty thing they want to about women but god help you if you make any comments about their fake tits or lack of a real vagina. They can be creepy and sexually aggressive but you better not rebuff them because then you're just a transphobic bigot.

It's all so tiring. It's like a black hole that will just drain everything you have and it's never enough. As you can tell, I have a lot of feelings about this topic lol.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 23, 2019)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> Many of us aren't as quietly brainwashed on this as you'd think...a lot of us even speak up, with the result 9/10 times we are slapped down with the catch-all 'bigot' - I know I'm not the only one who was so scared of being labelled that - resulting in a lot of waffle about 'tolerance' but not actually being able to back why we should be. It was eye-opening for me at least to see that the most hateful bigoted attitudes actually came *from* the PC liberal brigade - oh you're fine and dandy if you agree with all their nonsense, if you don't you're a plain Nazi who needs beheading!
> Idgaf anymore, sick and tired of a world where fee-fees are seen as more important than facts


 Ironically enough this seems to be the direction America at least is heading in regards to this shit with how quickly the Right is gaining traction here.

Can't speak for Britain,Canada,France or Germany though.

Then again America seems to have always had a unique "fuck you authority" attitude compared to other Western powers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The battles women fought in the 1960's and 1970's for equal opportunities, women's spaces, equal education, equal pay, public awareness of women's issues, and scholastic sports programs for women were hard fought.



Was it really hard fought, though?

Isn't that just people patting themselves on the back with some protests and a little bit of complaining got them everything they asked for and more?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Was it really hard fought, though?
> 
> Isn't that just people patting themselves on the back with some protests and a little bit of complaining got them everything they asked for and more?



Well, I will leave that to others to argue, but in the minds of those who actually participated in it, it was hard fought.  So, it surprises me that so many seem willing to cede everything they have gained to...men (in dresses or even not...)


----------



## EvaBraunsGhost (Aug 23, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> See, that always got me too. It's like they pick an archetype of a woman rather than having their own style and personality. Geek girl, valley girl etc. And more often than not, they come across like they're playing a role instead of being themselves no matter how well they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliantly put, I could have written most of this myself
It really *is* tiring...it's the kind of shit you feel like you've landed on some alien planet
I did have 'fun' arguing with one on twitter...'she' was 'so feminine' far more than any 'nasty cis-woman' apparently and blah blah blah...it's actually scary how they try to gaslight you though and I'm sure someone who hasn't quite woken up to it would fall for it
I got tired of it in the end and reminded _her_ that _she_ would still need fingers up her ass to check _her_ prostate, something I never would - never got a reply to that one 


CheezzyMach said:


> Ironically enough this seems to be the direction America at least is heading in regards to this shit with how quickly the Right is gaining traction here.
> 
> Can't speak for Britain,Canada,France or Germany though.
> 
> Then again America seems to have always had a unique "fuck you authority" attitude compared to other Western powers.


In the UK it's pretty much madness tbh...most of those I could openly chat and agree with were friends on FB from the US, and a couple from Canada...oh there's pushback here from some quarters (us nasty bigots yano) but most are still hamstrung - at least publicly - by needing to appear tolerant however nonsensical what they're being asked to accept is
TPTB - govt, medical etc are totally with the programme and agenda though 
Read this and weep...apologies it's a shit-rag of a newspaper, but doesn't make what's written any less accurate...it's a mess truly









						Men who identify as women are invited for cervical smear without a cervix
					

WOMEN who identify as male are not being offered vital routine breast screenings and cervical cancer checks in case it offends them. But men identifying as women will be invited for cervical smear …




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 23, 2019)

Clop said:


> Because women by nature are sympathetic, feeling creatures. If someone "feels like a woman" then women are more likely to empathize. A man is more likely to say "but biology, medical science" until they're cut off by a bunch of women extremely angry that a shitlord dares oppose someone's FEELINGS with something that's harder for most women to understand. It's okay to be good at social skills, but social skills aren't the ones used to cut someone's dick off.





Dutch Courage said:


> Well, I will leave that to others to argue, but in the minds of those who actually participated in it, it was hard fought.  So, it surprises me that so many seem willing to cede everything they have gained to...men (in dresses or even not...)



I think a good part is also that women are more vulnerable to trends. Tranny stuff is being pushed so hard that a good section of people will bend over backwards to treat them like royalty. 

I always think of this moment, where one threatens Ben Shapiro and everybody falls over themselves to defend that physical threat live on air:






It's stylish, it's hot, it's the current year and the current thing to talk about.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 23, 2019)

I should have worded what I said better in the OP. What I meant about casually  discussing breasts and vaginas by trans women  was referring to how they are treated as fetishes.

Another thing I’d like to add to this is within women’s organizations, clubs, and sports,  trans women have been increasingly foreword about their presence. This is to a point of pushing out real women in favor of trans women. A notable example of this are people like Dr. McKinnon in women’s cycling and the trans woman that won a women’s wrestling match.

Finally, there are  debates on motherhood, breastfeeding and pregnancy that have to include trans women in some discussions, even though it’s biologically impossible to do those things.


----------



## Clop (Aug 24, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> I disagree. It can probably depend where you live and where you are online though. I personally have dealt with a lot of trannies on and offline. I used to be really accepting of them. It was how my mom raised me. She had tranny friends and while I thought they were a bit strange, I accepted them without question. Same with ones I met online. Until only a few years ago when I started thinking about the whole thing more critically along with things getting out of hand with the SJW crap. My mom's friends that I was once fine with started to seem more and more off to me. The ones online started making me really uncomfortable with constant whining about cis women that eventually turned violent. Along with the fact that most trans women just feel so compelled to make awkward sexual comments constantly.
> 
> There was one that I was room mates with for a little while. It was a real experience but she wasn't much different from many others I'd interacted with. She was in her late 30's, had been out and on hormones for about 20 years, passed really well. She went for the "blonde bimbo slut" stereotype. Again with the constant sexual shit. Always making comments about "her pussy" (she was pre-op, mind you, and she'd even do this in public). But then also talking about how big her dick was. Loved going into graphic stories about her sexual encounters. She'd frequently come up behind me and press her giant fake tits into my back and make creepy comments. If you were dating anyone, you wanted to keep them away from her. Because she'd definitely start hitting on them. She, like many other trans women I'd been around, had no qualms with seeking out and fucking married/involved men. I suppose it's a validation thing. All that and she was really, really bitchy toward natural women. Always slinging insults. This is all just a small taste of what she was like. Bitch was fucking insane.
> 
> ...


Fucking hell. Only tranny I ever personally met was a cutesy guy who really loved knitting and plushies and was in a textile school.

This area's schools are also increasingly "progressive" and one of them decided to run quite a peculiar ad. It was for a branch that taught game-creating skills, but the ad just had a bald tranny with shaggy, long hair from the sides of his head, fucking terrifying make-up and gothic lolita style clothes, walking around the offices. The ad's message was paraphrased that "we accept everyone<3"

That place is also starting to run out of funding.



Lemmingwise said:


> I think a good part is also that women are more vulnerable to trends. Tranny stuff is being pushed so hard that a good section of people will bend over backwards to treat them like royalty.
> 
> I always think of this moment, where one threatens Ben Shapiro and everybody falls over themselves to defend that physical threat live on air:
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes, can't forget the trend-setters. Especially when there's money in it. Nobody's handing out the tranny merch for free, and everything's mostly marketed to women because they're the main consumers.


----------



## waffle (Aug 25, 2019)

I think the current push to normalize tranies is part of a conspiracy by whatever group of billionaires that Epstein was involved with (or a similar cabal) to attempt to normalize paedophilia by hitching it onto the gay rights movement. 

That's what they are doing with tranies right now. They are pushing the envelope on purpose and attempting to prime the public with the social norm that if somebody belongs to sexual group that has been "historically discriminated against" or whatever then they can do whatever.the Fuck they want. And if a normie says anything? Well, they're a fucking bigot. That's why you aren't allowed to say anything about how the whole "lifestyle" is obviously just a bunch of failed men, autogynophiles, and efite gay dudes living out their "I'm a pretty princess, and everyone wuvs me for it (and/or wants to bang me because of it)" fantasy 24/7. 

All this shit about how they're women on the inside, not wanting to date one makes you a bigot, and that they are perfectly normal except for when they are super specul and the rules don't apply? Yeah, in the places that sticks in 20 years its gonna be paedo is a sexual orientation and it isn't right to discriminate against those, If you don't let a pedo Fuck your kid then your a bigot, They'll probably start some shit about how they are different on the inside and can connect with the kid or tell that the kid likes it.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 25, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Another thing I’d like to add to this is within women’s organizations, clubs, and sports,  trans women have been increasingly foreword about their presence. This is to a point of pushing out real women in favor of trans women. A notable example of this are people like Dr. McKinnon in women’s cycling and the trans woman that won a women’s wrestling match.



Trans rights wouldn’t feel so much like bullshit to me if they could just let the sports go. Trans women by nature have the body of a man. This is supposed to be the key part of their dilemma. So naturally, they shouldn’t insert themselves into physical competitions reserved for women.

This seems so obvious that I can’t help but assume the MtFs who do this are playing dumb for the sake of being assholes.


----------



## remiem (Aug 25, 2019)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> Men who identify as women are invited for cervical smear without a cervix
> 
> 
> WOMEN who identify as male are not being offered vital routine breast screenings and cervical cancer checks in case it offends them. But men identifying as women will be invited for cervical smear …
> ...



This article is stupid but-



> The PHE booklet explains “who we invite for screening”.
> *Transpeople who register with their GP as their birth sex will be invited to screenings appropriate to that, but if they register as they gender they identify as they will not be.*



What I get from this is that if you wanna be a dumbass and register with your doctor as something you aren't they're going to make you jump through hoops to get the proper screening. If troons want to be that stupid as to try and act like at a biological level they're been changed then they can be bottom of the pile for diseases they actually should be screened for and if that results in their death, tough tit. Should have properly registered with your GP for the treatments you're most likely to need.

I agree it's a shameless waste of time and needless bloating of services that some people actually need but some of this is medical professionals covering their asses for the torrent of death they know is going to come from idiots who're so obsessed with 'affirm my gender' that diseases that affirm their birthsex won't be looked for because they've gone so far as to claim to their doctor / the medical industry that they've completely changed sexes.

If you're born a woman but identify as a man and go so far as to say even your doctor must validate your precious identity only for you to die of cervical cancer you weren't screened because of it for that's karma for being a dumbass. Same goes for any man who identifies as female that dies of a male typical disease.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Aug 25, 2019)

Feminism is mostly bullshit, but ironically troons embody all the very worst traits of men that feminists bitch about.

The pathological narcissism, the misogyny, the indescriminate sexual gluttony, the constant threat of flying into a violent rage if you trigger their delicate tranny ego.

Troon woman-hating comes from jealousy. Even hideously ugly women don't get mistaken for men, but very, very few troons would fool even Stevie Wonder. I think there's also something to the radfem complaint that these men see femininity as something they can acquire and consume, and it enrages them when - even after all the pills, surgeries, and caked-on makeup - they still look like something out of a David Cronenberg movie rather than the UwU young Miss of their masturbatory fantasy.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 25, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> Trans rights wouldn’t feel so much like bullshit to me if they could just let the sports go. Trans women by nature have the body of a man. This is supposed to be the key part of their dilemma. So naturally, they shouldn’t insert themselves into physical competitions reserved for women.
> 
> This seems so obvious that I can’t help but assume the MtFs who do this are playing dumb for the sake of being assholes.


And they left kids alone and were't saying that being a boy who likes fashion or a tomboy=GD.


----------



## Bibendum (Aug 27, 2019)

Clop said:


> Because women by nature are sympathetic, feeling creatures. If someone "feels like a woman" then women are more likely to empathize.



I get what you're trying to say, but these are exactly the sort of silly gender stereotypes that are being used to reinforce trans ideology. There are a ton of gender non-conforming women and girls out there who are being told that if they don't fit the ditzy, weepy ideal of womanhood, they're actually males trapped in the wrong bodies who should definitely start T and get their tits cut off as soon as possible. Similarly, swishy boys are being convinced to  troon out. Gender norms only serve to limit behavioral expression, and now they're being used by the trans lobby in its blatant effort to recruit vulnerable GNC kids and teens. 



Dutch Courage said:


> I have never understood fully why women in general and liberal-leaning women in particular are as tolerant of troons as they are. The liberal ones trip over their own feet trying on the latest PC gender-speak whenever they get the chance; it is a top drawer virtue signal.



I think two things are really driving this: female socialization, and the willingness of the left to purge and utterly destroy anyone in its ranks that gets branded a "TERF." There's also been a tremendous effort to bury any information about autogynephila, and to sanitize the messaging surrounding motives for transition. Normies are constantly being told that being "trapped in the wrong body" is possible, that they should sympathize with the "gender dysphoric," and that transition is absolutely *never* motivated by paraphilic desire (for the AGP) or [internalized] homophobia (for the HSTS).


----------



## Clop (Aug 27, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but these are exactly the sort of silly gender stereotypes that are being used to reinforce trans ideology. There are a ton of gender non-conforming women and girls out there who are being told that if they don't fit the ditzy, weepy ideal of womanhood, they're actually males trapped in the wrong bodies who should definitely start T and get their tits cut off as soon as possible. Similarly, swishy boys are being convinced to  troon out. Gender norms only serve to limit behavioral expression, and now they're being used by the trans lobby in its blatant effort to recruit vulnerable GNC kids and teens.


Yeah, but stereotypes exist because they're often true. I know they're stereotypes, and I know some people don't fit the mold. I'm not stupid, I recognize that a 'butch woman' and a 'feminine guy' are types that exists, and they're fine as they are. It's exactly the T in the LGBT that wants to convince these people that they were born "wrong" and that's just fucking wrong to tell a person. It would do a world of good to stop pretending a stereotype exists to harm a person, it's just a baseline where most people come from. 

I don't particularly believe in any gender norm in a modern society, that's just bullshit that shitty parents push on kids because they're scared of losing their genetic line. The norm is already to let people live the way they want.


----------



## Freya (Aug 27, 2019)

ah. which vid was it where Contrapoints says HE knows he's a woman because of being penetrated, having a strong male arm around him and some other shit. (No really. he actually said that)
Then he said some of the most beautiful women in the world are men in dresses.

It's unbelievable he can get away with saying shit like that and even be applauded for it by the woke crowd.


----------



## Bibendum (Aug 27, 2019)

Freya said:


> It's unbelievable he can get away with saying shit like that and even be applauded for it by the woke crowd.



I've seen a ton of serious posts in the various troon subreddits where dudes claim HRT has made them lose their mathematical/spacial reasoning abilities or driving skills, or made them so clumsy they're constantly bumping their "tits" into walls. This is all met with a cheerful chorus of agreement and congratulation, "uwu so validating!" I am constantly amazed by the shit they will say and admit to publicly, and even more shocked and dismayed by the positive reaction it receives. I can only hope that their grossly misogynistic behavior continues to peak trans more people, and that the population of handmaidens will drastically decline as the truth about AGP becomes progressively harder to deny.


----------



## Freya (Aug 27, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> I've seen a ton of serious posts in the various troon subreddits where dudes claim HRT has made them lose their mathematical/spacial reasoning abilities or driving skills, or made them so clumsy they're constantly bumping their "tits" into walls. This is all met with a cheerful chorus of agreement and congratulation, "uwu so validating!" I am constantly amazed by the shit they will say and admit to publicly, and even more shocked and dismayed by the positive reaction it receives. I can only hope that their grossly misogynistic behavior continues to peak trans more people, and that the population of handmaidens will drastically decline as the truth about AGP becomes progressively harder to deny.


Bimbofication. I could've sworn Hontrapoints has said something similar to that. 

I'm not sure what's going to happen. I hope that people will peak eventually, but don't expect much from the stupid sheep. After all, there was no uproar when old media ran stories about transing kids.


----------



## Bibendum (Aug 28, 2019)

Freya said:


> I'm not sure what's going to happen. I hope that people will peak eventually, but don't expect much from the stupid sheep. After all, there was no uproar when old media ran stories about transing kids.


Neither do I. On one hand, I'd like to believe that as more of these people experience the terrible consequences of transition (complications from invasive surgeries, infertility, severe sexual dysfunction), there will be a mass movement of regretful desisters bringing big civil suits against the therapeutic/surgical/pharmaceutical industries and perhaps even the parents of those who trooned out as minors. On the other hand, I know there will be enormous pressure on desisters to suffer in silence; they are already being treated like shit, ostracized by the trans community and viciously attacked as traitors to the cause. Trans kids will lead especially coddled lives as they progress through the university system, and will be rewarded so long as they continue to faithfully promote TRA ideology (see Jazz Jennings being admitted to Harvard for an effortless degree in Gender Studies). I think there's unfortunately a good chance we may see a wave of trans-regret suicides, which will of course be blamed on "transphobia." We'll just have to wait and see how this all ends -- I truly hope a strong desister movement is able to gain traction despite the inevitable efforts to shut it down, and that it eventually burns the trans recruitment cult to the ground.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 2, 2020)

*Why are the police stopping a 74-year-old tweeting about transgenderism?*

 _Margaret Nelson is a 74-year-old woman who lives in a village in Suffolk. On Monday morning she was woken by a telephone call. It was an officer from Suffolk police. The officer wanted to speak to Mrs Nelson about her Twitter account and her blog. _


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 2, 2020)

Good enough reason to thin out their numbers. There's some lovely camps I can recommend we send them to in order to correct the problem.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 3, 2020)

waffle said:


> I think the current push to normalize tranies is part of a conspiracy by whatever group of billionaires that Epstein was involved with (or a similar cabal) to attempt to normalize paedophilia by hitching it onto the gay rights movement.
> 
> That's what they are doing with tranies right now. They are pushing the envelope on purpose and attempting to prime the public with the social norm that if somebody belongs to sexual group that has been "historically discriminated against" or whatever then they can do whatever.the Fuck they want. And if a normie says anything? Well, they're a fucking bigot. That's why you aren't allowed to say anything about how the whole "lifestyle" is obviously just a bunch of failed men, autogynophiles, and efite gay dudes living out their "I'm a pretty princess, and everyone wuvs me for it (and/or wants to bang me because of it)" fantasy 24/7.
> 
> All this shit about how they're women on the inside, not wanting to date one makes you a bigot, and that they are perfectly normal except for when they are super specul and the rules don't apply? Yeah, in the places that sticks in 20 years its gonna be paedo is a sexual orientation and it isn't right to discriminate against those, If you don't let a pedo Fuck your kid then your a bigot, They'll probably start some shit about how they are different on the inside and can connect with the kid or tell that the kid likes it.


It's sad how "well" this post has aged in just over a year...


----------

